# Dewlaps



## stuart (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi i recently bought a Dewlap pigeon i am wandering if there are differnt types/breeds of dewlaps or just one? The reason i ask is i want to buy him a hen but am not sure on what to ask for.
I will post a picture later

cheers
stuart


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Honestly, I didn't know what a Dewlap pigeon was and so searched in the internet to find this 

http://www.angelfire.com/nv/SyrianBreedsClub/Standardpage/dewlappage6.html

As its a breed by itself it is always recommended that he gets a female bird of the same kind, I presume you intend to rear young from him.


----------



## Larry Holman (Feb 28, 2010)

Check out World of Doneks and Divers.com That is the only sight I know in US. Larry


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

Can you post the links I am having trouble finding them.


----------



## Larry Holman (Feb 28, 2010)

I'll try to get this right. http://www.runboard.com/bworldofdoneksanddivers
Thats what I have and it works for me. Larry


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

Larry Holman said:


> I'll try to get this right. http://www.runboard.com/bworldofdoneksanddivers
> Thats what I have and it works for me. Larry


Thank you very much Larry! It works


----------



## stuart (Jan 13, 2008)

Heres a picture of the Dewlap i bought the other week
Is it just called a Dewlap?


----------



## dewlap1 (Nov 28, 2009)

Stuart,

That is a very good Dewlap, very good quality bird. Where did you find it? This type is known as an Earring marked or Ablaq. These come in blue bar or blue checked. There is also black with out bars. Red bars and checked as well. All come with the whiteflights, and to a degree the white markings on the head. There are other types of Dewlaps as well. Any of the one I mentioned above is what you need for this bird.
This is a diving strong flying breed. I think I posted some of my birds on this site in the past.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

wow.
weird looking pigeon,
i havent seen one myself..


----------



## Naweed (Sep 25, 2010)

i have black pair they are abit biger in size then my other birds..not good flyers.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

i read that their is atleast 4 typs the turkish Dewlap the syrian dewlab and the lebonise dewlap and egyiptian these 4 contries devloped their own staderds and typ but originaly dewlp are from turky belived to have spread during the otman empior


----------



## Azalin (Jul 16, 2012)

This is Turkish Urfa.


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

good looking bird, i have a couple myself


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

There were some very nice ones at last years nationals. Beautiful birds. I don't remember the guys name, he also had a great collection of pigeon whistles


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

when it come to diving from the air a Dewlap pigeon will give any hawk a run for its money ,i would not want one because they will gave me worry lines on my head every time they come down and hoping they wont spash in to the ground ,lol, here a great video of them comming down in amazing speed!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LLN0PY0wAY


----------



## rollerdoneks (Jan 20, 2012)

The Dewlap pigeon's place of origin is Syria. There are several different types, colors of Dewlaps. They are all similar looking. Some types have short beaks and other have long beaks. Some are Show birds where others are performing type. They are flown in flocks or a mob of different birds. They are also diving birds. For example in Turkey there is the Adana Dewlap which is a Green eyed Diving type bird. This is the type I have. The color of the Adana can be pure Black, white, Blue bar, Blue Check, Ash red Bar or Check. They also come in a faded type color. But mostly they do come with the White Flights and none to some degree of white feathers on the head and neck. 
To see pictures of my Birds: go to rollerdoneks above, and click on it. Click on Statistics, click on Albums Created.


----------



## Steve (Nov 2, 2013)

At one time or another I think I have tried all the Dewlap types. Many have not been flown and so if u try them, and want to fly them, it may be a selection process. I had the Adana and flew them, they were really fast and good divers. A few of the stencil (oriental frill colored ones) were also good divers. But some of them were not. The bird in the picture is an earring dewlap. The white patch in the ear area and the white snip on forehead. Because of the pied markings they can throw solid white birds on occasion. I had a couple of white Adana Dewlaps. The Adana do not necessarily have earring marking on the head. I found some U tube videos of some auctions on Dewlaps in the middle east, not sure what country it was in but showed numerous auctions of various colored Dewlaps. The blacks in the auction just had white flights. Some Dewlaps can be really tall large pigeons. The red ribbon tail Lebanons I had, the few I let out, needed help on the flying. But I didn't work with letting them out enough. When they come down from flying, you do think they are going to go splatt ! Just a final swoosh and they hit the roof. They can bounce pretty good also.


----------



## Steve (Nov 2, 2013)

Adana dewlaps are from Turkey and there is a city there called Adana. It is near Syrian border. There may even be dewlap types in Iraq, Iran and Saudi Arabia?


----------



## aussie highflyer (Sep 22, 2014)

Stuart, where in Australia are you? I am South of Sydney and am after some birds. Can you help? Saw some Budapest Tipplers yesterday - beautiful Birds. I would like some Dewlaps or English Tipplers or any kind of Highflyer really. Do you have contacts in NSW with these kind of birds


----------



## bassrunpigeon (May 1, 2016)

stuart said:


> Heres a picture of the Dewlap i bought the other week
> Is it just called a Dewlap?


Good looking bird!


----------

